# Anyone bought into Global Connections, Inc? (june 2009)



## lreinke

I recently attended a presentation at Global United Travel for a travel club through Global Connections, inc.  Does anyone have a membership with them or had any experiences?


----------



## Karen G

*this has been discussed before*

This company has been discussed before.


----------



## lreinke

It was discussed in 2007.  Most of the people that responded had either just purchased or had recently been contacted by the company or a related company.  I was wondering if anyone has been using the services since then and, if so, how happy were they with their purchase?


----------



## Dave M

If you decide to join after reading the linked thread and doing the Google search suggested, please don't say you weren't warned! The reason [Karen]  referred you to that link should be obvious when you go through that process.

 There are a number of different companies that make the same type of offering or that change their names, but the result is almost always the same.


----------



## Dave M

Also, you have received good advice in your other thread about this company and their sales pitch. Please don't buy!


----------



## lreinke

Thank you for your help and insight.


----------



## hot2trot

*Two diferent company names here - is this the same?*

Karen:

You say this company has been discussed before and had a link to another discussion.  The link was discussing GLOBAL VACATION NETWORK.  The question above was for GLOBAL Connections Inc.  Is this two different companies, or one and the same.  Just because it has the word GLobal in it doesn't mean they are connected.  It is confusing because I see these companies referred to interchangably.  Does anyone know what the relationship is if any?  I am particularly interested in Global Connections, Inc. They are opening up a sales office in Southern California and I was thinking about going to work for them.  If this outfit is as bad as Shell Vacations, I want to stay away from them.


----------



## DeniseM

> I am particularly interested in Global Connections, Inc. They are opening up a sales office in Southern California and I was thinking about going to work for them.



My son - turn away from the dark side!


----------



## Bill4728

lreinke said:


> I recently attended a presentation at Global United Travel for a travel club through Global Connections, inc.  Does anyone have a membership with them or had any experiences?





hot2trot said:


> Karen:
> 
> You say this company has been discussed before and had a link to another discussion.  The link was discussing GLOBAL VACATION NETWORK.  The question above was for GLOBAL Connections Inc.  Is this two different companies, or one and the same.
> 
> 
> I am particularly interested in Global Connections, Inc. They are opening up a sales office in Southern California and I was thinking about going to work for them.  If this outfit is as bad as Shell Vacations, I want to stay away from them.


It appears that Global Connections, Inc. is trying to sell the "Global United Travel"  a travel club. Most people here will tell you that travel clubs  (where you buy a membership in a club and receive discount travel) is not agood deal at all. At least with a TS, even if you overpaid, you have something real, The travel club memberships are IMHO all hype.


----------



## Makai Guy

*Thread on another form re: Global United Travel*

http://www.topix.com/forum/city/crystal-lake-il/TRD7IUNVHIRBE09VD

Sounds like just another of the so-called Vacation Clubs that keep popping up under different names all the time.

Note that many of the posts supporting the company sound like they were written by the same person.


----------



## toby9116

hot2trot said:


> Karen:
> 
> You say this company has been discussed before and had a link to another discussion.  The link was discussing GLOBAL VACATION NETWORK.  The question above was for GLOBAL Connections Inc.  Is this two different companies, or one and the same.  Just because it has the word GLobal in it doesn't mean they are connected.  It is confusing because I see these companies referred to interchangably.  Does anyone know what the relationship is if any?  I am particularly interested in Global Connections, Inc. They are opening up a sales office in Southern California and I was thinking about going to work for them.  If this outfit is as bad as Shell Vacations, I want to stay away from them.



GLOBAL VACATION NETWORK and Global Connections, Inc. are either the same or so intertwined you can not tell the difference. Sales tactics are HIGH pressure (what is new?). I do not know about their trade-in policy. I did not participate in that program. What I know is I send them my $730 and they send me toa one bedroom ocean front Hawaii for two weeks. And if we have guests coming for an additional $175/ week we get a two bedroom.
I do not think it is a bad deal.


----------



## smarttravel

*100% Legitimate*



lreinke said:


> I recently attended a presentation at Global United Travel for a travel club through Global Connections, inc.  Does anyone have a membership with them or had any experiences?



Global Connections Inc. is 100% legitimate.  I have been a member for 10 years now.  We just got back from staying at the Wyndham Emerald Beach Resort & Spa in Panama City Beach, FL.  We stayed in a 2 bedroom ocean front condo on the 21st floor with an amazing panoramic view.  The place retailed for $1,816 had I paid retail.  However, through my global membership I paid $119 fee and not a dime tax.  That's not a $119 a night, but $119 for the entire week.  

Here is a little information I gathered about Global from a news magazine called Resort Trades.  Global has over 150,000 members; they pay an optional renewal fee of $389 once a year, if they choose.  Do the math 150,000 members x $389 = 58,350,000 annually just in renewal fees, that does not include the initial up front fee.  So it was reported the company had 79 million in 2008.  That's a lot of buying power.  This explains how the company can allow its members to vacation for a mere booking fee of $119 that covers them for 8-day, 7-night stays in places that would otherwise cost upwards $2,000 to $3,000 for one week stay.  It's all in the numbers.  Their property management and financial investment team can do a lot with 79 million.  It allows them to continue to maintain the properties they currently own as well as purchase and building of newer and better resorts.  

We love Global.  We spent our 5th year anniversary at White Oaks Resort & Lodge in a 2 bedroom cabin in Gatlinburg, TN http://www.whiteoaklodgeandresort.com/great-taste-video.asp .  Once again an entire week cost us $119.  So when I read these articles over the internet that say Global is a rip off, I wonder who is writing these articles.  It has been my observation that most of them are people who sat through the presentation, got a complementary gift and found out that it was exactly that a complementary gift.  Which means it's not free, but complementary, requiring certain terms and conditions in order to receive the gift.  If someone wants a free vacation, go to the park.  It cost something to take real vacations.

Suggestion, don't believe everything you read on the internet.  If we did Barack Obama wouldn't be president.  Research and more importantly interview first hand testimonies.  Find someone who has what you want and ask them if they like what they have.  Don't we do this with cars, homes, household appliances, etc...?

I had a friend set through a high powered time share presentation by Wyndham, formerly Fairfield.  He told me they wanted $30,000 for a time share unit that would cost him an additional $1,000 each year in maintenance fees.  Of course, they didn't tell him that had he purchased he would also be obligated to pay property taxes and assessment fees.   Compare that to a Global membership where you pay just a 10th of the 30K timeshare and the decision is clear.

Now here is our testimony.  We booked six condos last year, two ocean front condos in Kauai, HI, one 2-BR ocean front condo in Panama City Beach, FL, one 2BR cabin in Gatlinburg, TN and two water front condos in Port Clinton, OH.  Our total cost was $965 all taxes and fees included!!!  Had we paid retail cost it would have been $11,776.

If you are a person that watches your money closely and want to make a good vacation investment, look no further, global is a great deal.


----------



## ScoopKona

Can't the shills be a little more creative? 

I think it would be amazing if someone ran up a post-count of a few hundred, THEN starting shilling for the timeshare/vacation club developers. These 3-posts-and-out wonders are really rather lame. 


In the meantime, care to explain why there are hundreds of pages for "Global Connections Scam?"

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&safe=off&q=global+connections+scam&start=0&sa=N&fp=ded84f456cbbcaf1


Betcha 50 cents he comes back with a "no, really, it's all legit, honest and for true" reply....


----------



## smarttravel

*Global is not a perfect company*



hot2trot said:


> Karen:
> 
> You say this company has been discussed before and had a link to another discussion.  The link was discussing GLOBAL VACATION NETWORK.  The question above was for GLOBAL Connections Inc.  Is this two different companies, or one and the same.  Just because it has the word GLobal in it doesn't mean they are connected.  It is confusing because I see these companies referred to interchangably.  Does anyone know what the relationship is if any?  I am particularly interested in Global Connections, Inc. They are opening up a sales office in Southern California and I was thinking about going to work for them.  If this outfit is as bad as Shell Vacations, I want to stay away from them.



Global is not a perfect company, but then there are no perfect company's.  Legitimate? dah!  Yes, I own a membership. Stayed at the Wyndham Emerald Beach Resort & Spa May 23-30, 2009. For some people seeing is believing. Link to our accomodations: http://www.wyndham.com/hotels/PFNHT/main.wnt?cha=

Global Connections, Inc. is the fulfillment company. GVN (Global Vacation Network) GDV (Global Discovery Vacations) are distributors of the product. Their are about 30 in all and growing. An article in a recent Resort Trades magazine showed 50% of respondents said they had no preference between a legacy and low-fair air carrier. Consumers care more about the price of the air ticket than the carrier. Translate this to the timeshare industry and it becomes obvious that price is what matters. If a consumer can purchase a timeshare from the developer for $20,000 or a similar product on the resale market for $5000 or $6,000... why wouldn't they? That's the Global way, although Global is not a timeshare. It's owns a larger number of its own properties with access to thousands more as a full service travel agency.


----------



## ecwinch

I wonder how long a company can operate when they rent out their timeshares for 15% of the annual m/f and/or less than the exchange fee. 

If each member only takes one vacation a year:

150,000 @ 1000 = 150,000,000 against the 58,350,000 they will take in ($389 + $119 fee).

With the out of pocket losses on those deals, I guess they will make it up in volume. That must be a dynamic business model with tremendous long-term viability.

Since SmartTraveller has so much detail on this "tremendous" offer, perhaps he can fill in those details.


----------



## ScoopKona

ecwinch said:


> Since SmartTraveller has so much detail on this "tremendous" offer, perhaps he can fill in those details.



It's kind of like the First Citywide Bank for Change skits on SNL. Of course, that business model made a lot more financial sense.

http://www.nbc.com/Saturday_Night_Live/video/clips/first-citywide-change-bank/229045/


I wish someone has taken me up on my wager. Next, he'll reply with a lot of made-up (and unverifiable) data showing exactly how the company is legit, profitable, and able to put any traveler at any resort, anytime. I'll bet _another_ 50 cents (or a free Vacation Certificate to the Leaky Lake Lodge, on the charming banks of the Mosquito River, in beautiful Heatwave, Florida.)


----------



## Dragoth

[Advertising in the forums is not permitted, and stating that you have a TS for sale is advertising.  Please consider using the free TUG Marketplace. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## Dragoth

Nevermind.....


----------



## Rose Pink

ScoopLV said:


> It's kind of like the First Citywide Bank for Change skits on SNL. Of course, that business model made a lot more financial sense.
> 
> http://www.nbc.com/Saturday_Night_Live/video/clips/first-citywide-change-bank/229045/


 
That was a great video.  I don't stay up late enough to watch SNL anymore.  I wonder if Citywide Bank for Change has branches in my neighborhood?


----------



## ScoopKona

Rose Pink said:


> I don't stay up late enough to watch SNL anymore.  )



The occasional political humor skit aside, you're not missing much.

That clip was from the Phil Hartman days, more than 15 years old. 

Sam Vivian of Mad Magazine once said, "Mad was at it's best whenever you first starting reading it."

I think it's the same with SNL.


----------



## Karen G

Rose Pink said:


> That was a great video.


That was always one of my favorite SNL videos. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Tesla

*Globan Connection Inc.*

This company is just a rude business unfortunately, we see more often of these in US. They will take any advantage possible to collect money from you even if you think they will not. For example, they say after you pay your membership you will pay annual charge of $360 only if you use their service. As a matter of fact you will be charged regardless every year even thou you do not plan you vacation. What they provide to you is just what anyone can get from number of web sites and searches on your own. They charge thousands of dollars for membership but will give you only pain every month when you have to pay large sum of money. If you want to settle, an exit from this contract which is just a piece of scrap you will pay a lot of money and probably you need to hire a lawyer since they will report you to credit history agency. Stay away from these people.


----------



## ScoopKona

The truth slowly emerges. 

I wonder when another shill will show up to dispute Tesla's report. I'm sure it won't be long. I bet Global Connections staff has this thread bookmarked.


----------



## Dragoth

I can only speak from the experiences that I have had with this company. (I am making the assumption it is the same one I currently own) It's not a timeshare per se, (although I will admit that when I went to the presentation they stated it was, and that it was actually deeded property that I would get a deed for when it was paid in full, that was simply not true.)  It is a Vacation Club, although I never knew that until I mentioned the company to another time share presenter in Vegas and they had heard of it and knew what it was.

I have never had any real experience with any other time share, other than the two presentations I have attended.  Although a friend has a 'points' in one that I have discussed briefly with him.  I wish I had known about that program when I was in the market to buy, because I take more vacations that are weekend getaways than ones that are week long (which is the only way to book a vacation with my current club).  

I can say that if you don't use the package that you are not required to pay the yearly activity fee.  I have gone many months past my renewal without paying.  When I want to use it, I have to pay the activity fee then.  

I have been nothing but satisfied with it, but obviously experiences vary, I'm sure anyone can find someone that wasn't happy with a particular timeshare company.  

And no, I'm no 'shill' and I am not disputing anything as it seems this company has many sub-division's and not all seem to be 'honest'.  I guess I have been lucky to be with one of the legit ones.  The company I am with is BBB accredited and has an A+ rating since 2002, for what it's worth.  (I will gladly give more direct information via private messages if you so request).

I believe the presentation I originally attended was being provided directly by Global Connections Inc. and not by another company claiming to sell for them, but it has been so long I can't remember


----------



## ChristyK

*Question regarding Request form*



smarttravel said:


> Global Connections Inc. is 100% legitimate.  I have been a member for 10 years now.  We just got back from staying at the Wyndham Emerald Beach Resort & Spa in Panama City Beach, FL.  We stayed in a 2 bedroom ocean front condo on the 21st floor with an amazing panoramic view.  The place retailed for $1,816 had I paid retail.  However, through my global membership I paid $119 fee and not a dime tax.  That's not a $119 a night, but $119 for the entire week.
> 
> Here is a little information I gathered about Global from a news magazine called Resort Trades.  Global has over 150,000 members; they pay an optional renewal fee of $389 once a year, if they choose.  Do the math 150,000 members x $389 = 58,350,000 annually just in renewal fees, that does not include the initial up front fee.  So it was reported the company had 79 million in 2008.  That's a lot of buying power.  This explains how the company can allow its members to vacation for a mere booking fee of $119 that covers them for 8-day, 7-night stays in places that would otherwise cost upwards $2,000 to $3,000 for one week stay.  It's all in the numbers.  Their property management and financial investment team can do a lot with 79 million.  It allows them to continue to maintain the properties they currently own as well as purchase and building of newer and better resorts.
> 
> We love Global.  We spent our 5th year anniversary at White Oaks Resort & Lodge in a 2 bedroom cabin in Gatlinburg, TN http://www.whiteoaklodgeandresort.com/great-taste-video.asp .  Once again an entire week cost us $119.  So when I read these articles over the internet that say Global is a rip off, I wonder who is writing these articles.  It has been my observation that most of them are people who sat through the presentation, got a complementary gift and found out that it was exactly that a complementary gift.  Which means it's not free, but complementary, requiring certain terms and conditions in order to receive the gift.  If someone wants a free vacation, go to the park.  It cost something to take real vacations.
> 
> Suggestion, don't believe everything you read on the internet.  If we did Barack Obama wouldn't be president.  Research and more importantly interview first hand testimonies.  Find someone who has what you want and ask them if they like what they have.  Don't we do this with cars, homes, household appliances, etc...?
> 
> I had a friend set through a high powered time share presentation by Wyndham, formerly Fairfield.  He told me they wanted $30,000 for a time share unit that would cost him an additional $1,000 each year in maintenance fees.  Of course, they didn't tell him that had he purchased he would also be obligated to pay property taxes and assessment fees.   Compare that to a Global membership where you pay just a 10th of the 30K timeshare and the decision is clear.
> 
> Now here is our testimony.  We booked six condos last year, two ocean front condos in Kauai, HI, one 2-BR ocean front condo in Panama City Beach, FL, one 2BR cabin in Gatlinburg, TN and two water front condos in Port Clinton, OH.  Our total cost was $965 all taxes and fees included!!!  Had we paid retail cost it would have been $11,776.
> 
> If you are a person that watches your money closely and want to make a good vacation investment, look no further, global is a great deal.



The form requires you to choose two destinations and travel dates.  Has that ever been an issue for you?  Clearly, if you're a working stiff and have to have your vacation time approved in advance, it would be difficult to have to plan for one of two possibilities.  Also, what if you had a special event in a certain location on a certain date?  Please let me know your experience.  I don't believe that every positive comment on this site is disingenuous.  Maybe I'm naive...


----------



## DeniseM

SmartTravel hasn't been on TUG since that last post in September, and I share your skepticism!


----------



## Dragoth

Yes, the travel request form has a spot for you to fill in 2 different travel dates or destinations.  However, they request that you submit the form either 60 days in advance for off peak travel and 120 days in advance for peak travel times.  (From my experience this isn't absolutely required, but for areas where the company has few accommodations available at any given time, the earlier you get the request in, the better, or if you need a larger condo than normal, in cases where you are traveling with friends and/or family).

That being said, even if you have to plan ahead with your employer, if you submit your travel form within that time frame, they will usually get back to you with a confirmation within a week or two at the most giving you months of advance notice. 

Also, from the trips I have taken using the company I have never filled in a second location or week.  I have only been declined a confirmation once, but I was trying to get a short notice trip that was during peak season in under 60 days notice.  (We decided to post pone our trip and actually went to a different location later).

Hope this helps.


----------



## yan19454

I was member before paid $5600 for the membership about 5 or 6 years ago.  I used three times. I did not use any more. I went to cape code -motel converted timesharing. 2 times las vagas . apt convert vacation home.  I do not know the other. I feel it is enough.


----------



## CJnRaeHedstrom

As with yan19454, we paid a "boatload" of cash to belong to the vacation club and they don't have as many offerings as RCI or other exchange clubs, but we've only paid $189/week (not $119).  We've gone to Cancun and our son used it to go to Hawaii.  We've had better luck using it than our timeshare, to be quite honest (but we're learning that we need to learn about using our ts better).  


I will say that the website itself has gone through numerous changes since we bought and therefore can be pretty trying to access, but for us, it seems to be more cost effective.  If we don't plan on going anywhere, we don't pay the yearly renewal feel. If we do, we pay it (189.00/year) and then the 189 for the week.  For some reason, I think it's a better deal than paying RCI fees and we've never had any issues going where we've wanted to go (again - we're learning that we need to learn to use our TS better).

We've NEVER used purchased anything through their club (jewelery, cameras,furniture, appliances) nor did we use all the "coupons" they provided.


----------



## toby9116

*Hawaii*

Returned from 2 weeks ocean front Pono Kai on Kauai, Hi Feb 20. We arraigned for a friend of ours to go for a week ocean front Pono Kai in Dec. All thru Global Connections. Total cost for the 3 weeks was $975 plus $200 guess fee. 3 weeks for $1175 at a resort we like so well we own 7 weeks ourselves and have helped friends purchase there.


----------



## Mel

I don't know about their current business model, but we were members many years ago (about 20 years ago, I think), before we purchased our first timeshare.  Unless their system has changed, I don't see it as being much different from many of the RTU timeshares - particularly some of the Mexican resorts where you purchase the right to 20 use weeks, to be used over 20 years (spread however you want over those 20 years).

We find timeshare to be a better product, but I don't view the Global Connections program as a scam - though it may be used in such a way by some of the other companies selling their product.  When we used the program, we stayed at a variety of resorts - and ended up going on timeshare presentations at several of them.  The resort we stayed at in Waikiki was an II resort, as was the one we visited in Accapulco.  The resort we stayed at in Canada is an RCI resort (and we've stayed there 2 other times through RCI).  We were not able to use their program to meet all our needs, but there was value when we were able to use it.

While I would caution others to consider carefully any purchase into their program, it would be the same caution I would suggest for anyone considering purchasing a timeshare.  Yes, much of what they offer can be found online for less, with a bit of work, but people who buy in don't want to do that work.  Their membership fee pays for someone else to do the work for them.  It's not a good fit for those of us who have learned how to use our timeshares wisely, but how often do we hear from new timehsare owners who won't take the time to learn how to use them?


----------



## toby9116

*Hawaii again 2011*

We just booked our 2011 trip to Pono Kai, Kapaa, Kauai, Hi. 2 weeks ocean front Jan 8-22. $725 for 2 weeks thru Global Connections.


----------



## spyd3r

*Contract terms, secret info from GCI manual, research*

I'd like to offer some current info on Global Connections Inc.  I attended a 6:00 PM presentation in Pittsburgh in March, 2010.  The presenter was quite emphatic that "THIS IS NOT A TIMESHARE!", and that is true in that there is no deeded property in the contract.  The product is a hybrid pseudo-timeshare and travel club, featuring an in-house travel agency with a discount buyers' club thrown in for good measure.  A one-week stay in 48 US, 2 Canadian, 3 Caribbean, 5 Mexican, and nine international locations will cost you a $159 reservation fee; plus either one or two of your annually allotted "Stars", depending on whether they consider it off-peak or peak time.  If you want to save a star for another trip, you can also pay an upgrade fee of $275 to book a peak week.  Additional stars are stated in the manual as being "add(ed) at any time by contacting your Sales Center"; but details are not found in the manual.  (xertus said she contemplated purchasing at $1,000 each.)
 The push at sales-pitch time is for 4-Star programs at $9,900, but the longer you hold out the lower the price goes.  By 9:30, I was offered 4-Star at $4,950.  I signed for a 2-Star program for $3,500.  (I saw that xertus got in for $3,200, but that was a while back, since she has already had one trip.)
 In addition to the Star-weeks, each year a member or immediate family member (parents, siblings, or children) can use 2 Expressway Weeks, which I found to be intriguing in that these cost the standard $159 reservation fee plus $199 Expressway fee (not $275); and they are available 52 weeks a year.  This would seem to make the purchase of additional Stars at $1,000 each a foolish expenditure, unless you desperately needed that extra week or upgrade in accomodations.
 One thing that is comparable to TS is that the program can be transferred by will to the third generation.  A question raised during the presentation related to third-party transfers, but was dodged with the comment "We don't want to know about it".
 The annual maintenance fee of $360 was last raised to $389 in 2007.  The contract states this fee may be increased every five years, but is limited to a 10% increase at each incremental point.  Although this is billed annually to members, there is no wisdom in paying it in any year in which travel services are not anticipated being used.  In fact, the presenter advised against paying this fee until actually booking.  First-year maintenance fee is included in the membership buy-in.
 Blackout dates were glossed over in presentation and sales-pitch; and were stated as being generally "when school is not being taught".  From the manual, I guess they only have school in May and September in Las Vegas; September, November, and December in FL; and no educational system at all in Austria.
 These are the stated US resorts from the manual: AL-Gulf Shores; AZ-Sedona, Scottsdale; CA-Anaheim, Escondido, Palm Springs, S. Lake Tahoe, Sunset Beach; CO-Avon, Breckenridge, Frisco, Steamboat Springs; FL-Bellaire Beach, Boca, Clearwater, Daytona Beach, Destin, Indian Shores, Marco Island, Miami Beach, Miramar Beach, Naples, Orlando/Kissimmee, Panama City, Redington Shores, Tampa, Treasure Island; HI-Big Island, Kauai, Oahu;ID-Island Park, Sun Valley; LA-New Orleans; MO-Branson; NV-Las Vegas, Reno; NH-Bartlett; NJ-Atlantic City; NC-Cape Hatteras, Kill Devil Hills; OH-Port Clinton; SC-Hilton Head, Myrtle Beach; TN-Gatlinburg; TX-Galveston; VA-Williamsburg; WI-Door County, Merrimac.
International:  Canada- Alberta, Vancouver Island.  Caribbean-Dominican Republic, Jamaica, St. Maarten.  Mexico-Cabo San Lucas, Cancun, Mazatlan, Nuevo Vallarta, Puerto Penasco.  Plus Australia, England, France, Ireland, Malta, New Zealand, Scotland, Spain, Wales.
 Manual states "If you'd like to travel to places not listed, we can search for you".
 There is also a "Cruise Exchange" program that allows Caribbean and other cruises on Norwegian and Carnival with use of one Star plus Cruise Exchange fee of $698 (for 2 people) and Peak Season Upgrade of $275.  Lower inside, of course; but you can pay for upgrades.
 Regarding capitalization: at the current maintenance fee and stated membership of 155,000, based on a 95% current year payee rate, GCI would have $57,000,000 from maintenance fees alone. Add to this the amounts collected for upgrades, reservation fees, sales commissions, trip insurance premiums, and new-member buy-ins and figure they probably have what, maybe 60% usage of members' total stars in a typical year?  This would seem to be a sufficiently adequate business model to keep them going.
 The current premiums for attendees still include the wretched Millennium Travel voucher that I'm guessing that only new GCI members have a chance of successfully redeeming.  There is a jump-through-hoops retail purchase rebate program from Star Rebates Inc. that requires a minimum $100 monthly purchase at your store of choice (Wal-Mart, Sears, Target, K-mart, etc) in order to receive a $20 rebate per month for a maximum of 15 months once the first month has been submitted.  A third premium actually has usable value -- a $50 Amex gift card.  So whether you join or not, your evening won't be a total loss.


----------



## Dragoth

Some great info there.  Seems that they have changed a few of the policies and pricing since I joined 5 or 6 years ago.  I only pay $96.00 to book a week, however, all the other fees you mentioned seem to still be spot on.  Nice to know that they aren't pushing this as deeded property timeshare, as I specifically remember them saying that was what it was when I joined.  No biggie to me though, I have used and enjoyed it every year since I purchased it.  

Plan on hopefully using to cruise this year.  We are however trying to get on Royal Caribbean Int. rather than the Carnival or Norwegian they 'prefer'.  I called the company to ask if they could do this and was told that in most cases they can book cruises to different destinations and different cruise lines using the cruise exchange program.  I was advised however that if they were able to do it there may be an additional fee associated with it, but, depending on the fee, may still be worth it.


----------



## billinlv

We've been a Global member since 2004 and have been extremely happy.  We originally bought 5 stars and at a later date they came to our town and we bought another star so now we have 6.  You use one star to book a week and another if it's a peak season week.  This gives you 3 peak season weekly vacations in a one bedroom.  Like the other member said since we've been members longer we pay $96 to book a week and the yearly membership if we use it that year is $389.

Two months ago we stayed at The Jockey Club in Vegas for the week using one star at $96.  Last April we were at Vegas' Wyndham Grand Desert for 2 stars and $96.  Previously we've also stayed at The Carriage House.  Allowing enough time to book a vacation we've been able to go wherever we wanted.

Since 2004 we've also stayed oceanfront for the Daytona 500 and Coke Zero 400 in Daytona Beach for raceweeks using Global.

Since the first of the year we've purchased three resale timeshares so we may not pay the Global membership for next year.  For people that don't have something already it's a great program.


----------



## Dragoth

I have contemplated purchasing a resale time share multiple times in Vegas, I just can't seem to make the commitment however as I get everything I need out of my membership with Global.  Although, I am very highly considering a points program because I don't like always taking full weeks at a time and would like the option to take weekends here and there.  

On that note I would like to add a little more to the discussion as my wife and I have been looking into taking a cruise and checked into the pricing through the service.  We were pricing it out in non peak season (January to be exact) on Royal Caribbean, which is not one of their "preferred" cruise lines, we had no desire to use the preferred cruise lines so we didn't compare there.  They were only slightly cheaper than booking directly with the cruise line and actually more expensive if you include the yearly activity fee we would have to pay because we would be using the service.  

If the pricing stays the same during peak season the cruise would be a steal, but I doubt that would be the case.  However, the cruise line pricing through the "Preferred" cruise lines (Carnival and Norwegian) would be a steal in peak season as they are only $349.00 per person.  (There are additional fees for non preferred lines that make them not as worth while) At any rate we decided just to book through the cruise line and save the activity fee for the year as we are not planning on using the package this year.


----------



## Coach10

*Is the problem with the company, or the way it is promoted?*



Karen G said:


> This company has been discussed before.



Most of the negative posts seem to be about the way the promotions are handled to get people in, not about the actual vacations, once you've joined. Are the vacations a good value?


----------



## DeniseM

Hi and welcome to TUG - please read all the posts.  There is little or no value in a Travel Club.  They usually have left over (undesirable) inventory from exchange companies.  You can rent timeshares in a wide variety of places with no upfront fees or memberships.


----------



## Happy Global Member

Dragoth said:


> I have contemplated purchasing a resale time share multiple times in Vegas, I just can't seem to make the commitment however as I get everything I need out of my membership with Global.  Although, I am very highly considering a points program because I don't like always taking full weeks at a time and would like the option to take weekends here and there.
> 
> On that note I would like to add a little more to the discussion as my wife and I have been looking into taking a cruise and checked into the pricing through the service.  We were pricing it out in non peak season (January to be exact) on Royal Caribbean, which is not one of their "preferred" cruise lines, we had no desire to use the preferred cruise lines so we didn't compare there.  They were only slightly cheaper than booking directly with the cruise line and actually more expensive if you include the yearly activity fee we would have to pay because we would be using the service.
> 
> If the pricing stays the same during peak season the cruise would be a steal, but I doubt that would be the case.  However, the cruise line pricing through the "Preferred" cruise lines (Carnival and Norwegian) would be a steal in peak season as they are only $349.00 per person.  (There are additional fees for non preferred lines that make them not as worth while) At any rate we decided just to book through the cruise line and save the activity fee for the year as we are not planning on using the package this year.


Well actually those time share point programs are misleading. Global sells by the week, which is the only way these type of properties are sold. At a price of only 159 per week, where can you find a property as nice per night including tax? And as far as the cruises go, in this hurt economy, the pricing of cruises have come down drastically. Global guarantees a rate of 349 per person for a week long cruise, peak or not!! and the prices will not increase more than 10 percent every 5 years for life. 
Global is the best product available, and is not supposed to replace your every vacation forever. There are certain things that global is used for and when you don't use it, you don't pay!! Global was designed to be a supplement to your vacation repertoire, not a replacement. 

Global has just released a new website for their members allowing them to see all available inventory that can be accessed with a short notice. Global year after year is ranked the leader of the travel club industry, and will continue to evolve to meet the needs of todays savvy vacationing consumer. Global members are the most satisfied customers in the industry. This blog site has numerous complaints from non members, or competitors posing as employees, trying to tarnish our name. We have proof that our product works!!! Please check out all of the testimonies about our company from actual members who have used our services through the years.  

_Advertising is not permitted in the forums. Parts of this post have been deleted._

The people on this site that have posted false information about our company, are under investigation, and recent new internet laws will allow Global to press charges against these people for libel, and slander.


----------



## pjrose

Happy Global Member said:


> . . .
> Global is the best product available. . . .  Please check out all of the testimonies about our company from actual members who have used our services . . .
> 
> _Advertising is not permitted in the forums. Parts of this post have been deleted._



The whole thing looks like advertising to me.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Happy Global Member said:


> The people on this site that have posted false information about our company, are under investigation, and recent new internet laws will allow Global to press charges against these people for libel, and slander.



You'll have to get in line behind the people who are after me for removing the "Do Not Remove This Tag Under Penalty of Law" tag from a mattress.


----------



## Dragoth

pjrose said:


> The whole thing looks like advertising to me.



Completely agree....the whole post wreaks of someone trying to sell you something.




T_R_Oglodyte said:


> You'll have to get in line behind the people who are after me for removing the "Do Not Remove This Tag Under Penalty of Law" tag from a mattress.



haha, yeah, I read that last part and was like...WHAT?  Seriously?  Someone is trolling lol.


----------



## Mau134

*Global Services Las Vegas & Vegas Vacations LLC scam*

The site is www.globalvacationslv.com 

I signed up 8/2011 at a seminar where they were pushing a $10,000.00 program at first. Then they lowered it to $5000 then to 2500 then finally, a 2 year deal to "just give it a try" for $495.00 and a $99.00 activation fee with the pretense that every week we book would cost us just $99 per week. The seminar was located inside Circus Circus in an official kind of looking office filled with a slide show, pamphlets and a very convincing personable, witty older gentleman. They served coffee and other beverages and gave us tickets to the buffet and some other Vegas shows. 

Well, 2 days ago I went to the site... Finally getting around to booking this years trip. Tell me why when I opened my paperwork and navigated to www.theroyaltravelvacationclub.com (as instructed) it was a spammy site with links to hotels.com, expedia etc.. I paid $594 to be referred to sites I am already familiar with?? 

So I call their number 702-900-9943 and guess what... Busy.. Like the tone you hear when a number isn't working kind of fast busy signal... Ok, fine... I thumb thru the other papers in my folder and found another number.. 702-526-6802 it rang several times before a "Mike" answers.. "hello?" he says. I ask if it was the time share place and he said yes but he was on his way to the office and would call me back in 20 min... Never called back. Called again the following morning. Same line he was again on his way in and would call me back. I told him no...we tried this already just tell me how to book a trip. He tells me to go to www.globalvacationslv.com and begins to read me, verbatim, what it says on the site.. $159.00 to proceed.. I became irate at this point.. I have seen NOTHING for my nearly $600 and he wanted me to dish out another $159.00 before I could even see what I was buying. Well, honestly I said this is effin b.s. I want my money back! He threatened to hang up on me because I used profanity (well knowing I would not be able to reach anyone else about this) so I hand the phone to my husband who is promised a return call in 1 hour... Guess what... No call.

So I called my bank who thankfully reversed the charges and is investigating. My bank called "mike" who then called me several times trying to refund my money and needed my bank info... I said I'll be damned if I give you my acct# and advised him he will be owing the bank the money as they have reversed the fee. 

I hope no one else has to go through what we went through. If my bank didn't call him he would have never given my hard earned money back. Don't be fooled. If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is. Oh, and not to mention ... All taxes and other fees are at your own expense also. You are better off going through a big name place or just booking hotels.


----------

